# Pigeon Mountain



## TripleXBullies (Sep 22, 2014)

I believe it was Pigeon Mountain that I hiked as a teenager with my youth group. It was a very scenic, not short, hike with a great view at the top. It was a normal hike, not something like Rock City or Lookout Mountain. It was probably 15 years ago though. Does anyone have any good info or links? I'm thinking about going on Saturday. I'd also like to go to the entrance to Petty John's cave. I went through it twice as a teen too, but just want to see it again.

Thanks GON.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 23, 2014)

I found this link. I believe that PettyJohn's cave is near the check station?

http://www.parkmaps.com/USA/Georgia/State/Crockford_Pigeon_Mt-ga/crockfordpigeonMT_map1.jpg


----------



## Rebel 6 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, Pettyjohn's isn't too far up the road from the check station, and if I recall, there is a parking area on the left (the cave is across the road, on the right.  Rock Town at the top is a must-see, but you can't camp there.  Also, it's very easy to get lost while exploring Rock Town (don't ask me how I know).  It's a maze of house-sized boulders.

Blue Hole is cool, and you can hike up to the entrance to Ellison's Cave from there .  Pigeon Mountain is a very cool place, with lots to see.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 23, 2014)

Hopefully the GPS on our phones will keep us out of trouble. I'm not planning to camp, but I'll pack the necessities just in case... and bring my crank phone charger/flash light... lol

Is Blue Hole the big drop in to the cave? And which is the highest point?


----------



## Rebel 6 (Sep 23, 2014)

Blue Hole is north of Rocky Lane (where the check station is).  It is a spring, fed by water coming out of Ellison's Cave.  It is actually at (or near) the base of Pigeon Mountain.

I also forgot to mention that sometimes, rangers will block hikers from Rock Town during hunting season.  Happened to me once.  I don't recall if it was bow or firearms season, but the ranger was a jerk about it, and said there was a sign regarding that on Rocky Lane.  It might be worth a phone call before you make a trip there.

When I got lost there, my 8 month old daughter was on my back in a backpack carrier, and our dog was getting thirsty.  It really wasn't a big deal, and we found our way back with some directions from rock climbers (after they chastised me for not having a compass).  The Rock Town area isn't terribly big, but it is quite a maze.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 23, 2014)

I checked and it's only open during rifle season for a few days. Not in September. 

That makes sense. I'll bring a compass too then.

Thanks a lot for the info Rebel.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 28, 2014)

The hike was GREAT. First took some pictures at the overlook then hiked to Rock Town. We got there early so there weren't many people there yet. Hiked around for about two hours, sat and had lunch, then walked around some more before going back to the car. Then we went inside the first room of the cave. I've been in it several times so I am familiar enough with the entrance at least. She really wants to go back so I need a guide to get us to the echo room!

We went to the Blue Hole and walked around for 30 minutes or so looking for the entrance to Ellison's but I  couldn't find it. I've never been to it before. Saw a guy in the parking lot who might have been a bit tweaked who told me that it was illegal for him to tell me where it was because I might die. I had no intention of trying to go in anyway, just wanted to see it.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Sep 29, 2014)

Cool pictures!

Rock Town is a very cool place, isn't it?  Kinda like Rock City, but without the cheesy tourist trap junk.

I don't remember exactly how to get to Ellison's, but I remember it was a fairly decent hike up to it, and the entrance is so small you have to almost squeeze into it.  But there are 400' and 500' vertical pits inside and it is huge.  I'm sure there are lots of other caves too, but Pettyjohn's and Ellison's are the only ones I know of.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 29, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> Hopefully the GPS on our phones will keep us out of trouble. I'm not planning to camp, but I'll pack the necessities just in case... and bring my crank phone charger/flash light... lol
> 
> Is Blue Hole the big drop in to the cave? And which is the highest point?



Take a compass and maps with you as well.  Hand held GPS, if you have access to one.  Cell reception can be spotty.  Someone mentioned about the park being closed at times during hunting season.  That's only during the gun hunts. And I've encountered hikers during the gun hunts anyway. 

They're calling for an 80% chance of rain on Friday, only 10% chance on Saturday.  Bring good boots, it'll be muddy.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 30, 2014)

I went this past Saturday. I had a compass and a map, but didn't need either of them really. I used my compass a few times to prove my internal compass correct. 

I really just wanted to see Ellison's entrance. The guy in the parking lot did say that as soon as you think you're not going to find it, you'll find it. I think that meant it was way up the side of the mountain.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Oct 6, 2014)

God's country!


----------

